

Penny4NASA - Increase NASA funding to be 1% of U.S Budget - amirmansour
http://www.penny4nasa.org

======
owyn
Mandating that a certain amount of money (especially a percentage) of budget
be spent on something (no matter how noble or desirable or effective) is one
of the ways that California has managed to ballot initiative itself into
failure. I think I actually prefer the system where people decide what to
spend money on, I just wish there was a better way to dislodge the
beneficiaries of the current money spigot before they become institutionalized
automatic rubber stamped welfare recipients...

------
JunkDNA
This presupposes that funding is a limiting factor. I don't know enough to
know if that's true. However, in many areas of life, more money does not
always equate with more success. I worked in pharma for years and there was no
wanting for resources. That didn't make a bit of difference in new drugs
discovered. Biology is hard and is unimpressed by money. I'm confident our
success rate would have been unchanged, even with unlimited funds.

------
fsckin
There's dozens of these penny for NASA websites. In my opinion, one vote on
the Petitions website[0] is worth more than a 10 dollars donated to an
armchair lobbyist.

Alternatively, you can actually send money directly to NASA[1]. I'm waiting
for a new box of checks to arrive, but that'll be the first thing I use em
for.

[0] <https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/> [1]
[http://nodis3.gsfc.nasa.gov/npg_img/N_PD_1210_001G_/N_PD_121...](http://nodis3.gsfc.nasa.gov/npg_img/N_PD_1210_001G_/N_PD_1210_001G__main.pdf)

------
stuff4ben
is it me or is everyone tired of signing yet another online petition to get
our government to do the right thing? I feel extremely discouraged by the
state of our nation yet I have no idea how to fix it. Signing online petitions
to just be ignored by our representatives doesn't do it for me anymore. I
wonder if a secession of the nerds and geeks from the rest of the nation would
be a good idea? bah, i'm gonna drink another beer and wallow in some self pity
now. ignore me.

------
ktsmith
The petition on that site is by change.org if you choose to fill it out
prepare to recieve lots of junk mail.

